# Rockwell 438-02-C14-0014 radial arm saw



## Boricuacarpentry (Jun 22, 2019)

So I have the opportunity to buy this radial arm saw. However I am unsure how great this saw is. Looks like an old saw. The owner says it runs great. I can’t seem to find anything online on the saw. Has anyone owned one before?


----------



## Boricuacarpentry (Jun 22, 2019)

*Delta 700*

Is this saw any good as well?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The Delta is a professional model saw which should be better. Just watch out for three phase power. I assume it's a 14" saw. Don't purchase a 12" Delta saw, there was one model recalled in the 1980's. They had a bad design on the carriage bearings which when running the saw the bearings would break letting the motor drop off the arm. I had that happen twice and it's something you don't forget. 

Dewalt makes great radial arm saws but this one is probably comparable to a craftsman saw made for home use and would lack power.


----------



## Boricuacarpentry (Jun 22, 2019)

According to the title the Rockwell Saw is a 7” radial arm saw


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you sure, I've never heard of a saw smaller than 9". 7" would be like a hand held circular saw on a arm.


----------

